# Prasek's



## TBAGN (Apr 27, 2011)

Does anybody know where I can buy some prasek's at around the Houston area


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

walmart


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I pray you post this on the correct forum and Mont is easy on your soul.Be well God loved us first.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

HEB usually has it or you can order direct from them.

http://www.praseks.com/

And yes, hope that Mont moves this to where it should be.

Honest mistake.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

It's heck being a FNG.


----------

